

Password-Based Key Derivation Function 2 (PBKDF2) -- A JavaScript implementation - shawndumas
http://anandam.name/pbkdf2/

======
pixelcort
Cool! This produces compatible output to node's crypto.pbkdf2 API[1].

[1]:
[http://nodejs.org/api/crypto.html#crypto_crypto_pbkdf2_passw...](http://nodejs.org/api/crypto.html#crypto_crypto_pbkdf2_password_salt_iterations_keylen_callback)

